# Solved: Printer works for all devices except MacBook



## leneal (Oct 3, 2004)

I just set up an HP Officejet Pro 8600 Plus, and I've successfully connected two PCs (Win 7 and XP) and two iPads to it. I've also connected my daughter's MacBook Pro (iOS 10.6.8), but unlike the other four devices, the MacBook will not print.

The MacBook shows the printer as installed, sends the print job, but nothing prints. I've reinstalled the printer, updated the driver, and reset the printing system on the MacBook, all to no avail. I know they can communicate with each other because I can print a test page from the HP utility in the browser. 

(Btw, the printer is cabled to my router, but the devices are all wireless. I've read that others have troubleshot this problem by assigning the printer a static address, but this is not an option for me because my ISP-supplied router will not work with static addresses.)

I'm stumped and hoping someone can point me to what I'm missing. Any advice?


----------



## leneal (Oct 3, 2004)

After much searching, I found a solution. I am recording the solution here in case the information is useful to other members.

1. Open the HP Printer Assistant, and click on "Printer Home Page (EWS)".
2. Click on the Network tab on the top.
3. Under Advanced Settings in the left column, select Bonjour.
3. Change the "Bonjour Highest Priority Service" setting to "9100 Printing" (instead of "LDP"), and save it. 
4. Delete the printer from the MacBook.
5. Re-add the printer to the MacBook.

It worked for me. Hope it works for you, too.


----------

